# Corsair Netzteil extrem laut



## paddimetcalfe (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe in meinem Rechner ein Corsair TX650 V2 verbaut. So.... Ich fande meinen PC schon immer sehr laut, bin der Sache nun auf den Grund gegangen: im Idle ist das Netzteil lauter als der Rest des Systems, bei Spielen wie BF3 oder Anno 2070 verhält es sich ähnlich.

Wenn ich von meinen beiden Gehäuselüftern (BeQuiet Silent Wings 120mm²) und dem CPU Lüfter die Kabel ziehe und über MSI Afterburner die Grafikkarten-Lüfter auf 0% schalte, ist mein PC ob im Idle oder bei BF3 gleich laut -> und damit meine ich LAUT.

Würde nun gerne ein anderen Lüfter einbauen, denn RMA anschreiben, einschicken, neues kriegen - > wenn überhaupt; es geht ja....dauert mir zu lange

Verwende den Rechner hauptsächlich zum rendern in 3DS Max - auch da höllisch laut!



i52500k 4,5Ghz
Asus GTx560 TI 900Mhz
MSI P67A G45
16 GB Kingston DDR 3 1333MHz
Asus Xonar D1
Coolermaster CM Storm Enforcer


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. Oktober 2012)

Corsair baut dir sicher keinen anderen Lüfter ein.
Selbst Lüfter tauschen ist ne hackelige Geschichte wenn es überhaupt geht, und außerdem ist dann die Garantie futsch.
Wenn du das NT einschickst und ein anderes verlangst, weil es dir zu laut ist, bekommst du meist nur das selbe zurück oder eines das von jemand anders zurück geschickt wurde, bringt also nichts.
Kauf dir ein neues...


----------



## nay (6. Oktober 2012)

Altes Netzteil verkaufen und Neues kaufen. Das z.B. be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) - PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (6. Oktober 2012)

Den Lüfter kann man zwar selber wechseln (habe ich auch gemacht), doch ist dies nicht ganz ungefährlich, die Garantie geht außerdem verloren (falls noch vorhanden). Ich rate dir zu einem Neukauf, wie oben bereits vorgeschlagen wurde.


----------



## paddimetcalfe (8. Oktober 2012)

@nay
Wenn ich vorher ein 650W NT hatte warum empiehlst du mich dann ein 450W?

Naja hat sich erledigt, war uebers WE weg, gerade PC gestartet und NT abgeraucht... y-Kondensator hin..
Kaufe mir jetzt ein be quiet 600W pure power l8 80+ Bronze.
Bzw.schick das eine ein und krieg dann das BeQuiet


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (8. Oktober 2012)

Hol dir lieber ein Straight Power, für dein System reicht das 480W locker aus, aber sonst für Reserven 580W, sind übrigens nahezu unhörbar!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Oktober 2012)

> Wenn ich vorher ein 650W NT hatte warum empiehlst du mich dann ein 450W?


Weil es völlig ausreicht um deine Hardware zu befeuern, auch unter Maximalauslastung plus Übertaktung.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:
			
		

> Weil es völlig ausreicht um deine Hardware zu befeuern, auch unter Maximalauslastung plus Übertaktung.



Jepp, das E9 480 Watt von be quiet, wenn du Kabelmanagement willst.


----------



## paddimetcalfe (8. Oktober 2012)

ΔΣΛ;4621690 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil es völlig ausreicht um deine Hardware zu befeuern, auch unter Maximalauslastung plus Übertaktung.


 
Doch ichbrauch die650W.Mein naechsterRechnersoll eine Xeon Cpu anfeuern + eine stromhungrige Quadro.
Eventuell lass ichzum gamen parallel noch einelaufen.
Warteauf  Haswell  und Maxwell.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

paddimetcalfe schrieb:
			
		

> Doch ichbrauch die650W.Mein naechsterRechnersoll eine Xeon Cpu anfeuern + eine stromhungrige Quadro.
> Eventuell lass ichzum gamen parallel noch einelaufen.
> Warteauf  Haswell  und Maxwell.



Welcher Xeon ?
Welche Quadro ?


----------



## ct5010 (8. Oktober 2012)

Haswell etc. wird ja noch stromsparender sein, Maxwell bei 14nm auch... "Stromhungrig" ist außerdem relativ.


----------



## poiu (8. Oktober 2012)

> Corsair Netzteil extrem laut



du wiederholst dich im Titel  



> ein Corsair TX650 V2 verbaut.



sei froh das es kein anderes Corsair ist , die bauen halt gerne günstige und laute Lüfter ein, Einzig die kleinen aus der AX Serie sind gut und eine kleine Ausnahme.




> Doch ichbrauch die650W.Mein naechsterRechnersoll eine Xeon Cpu anfeuern + eine stromhungrige Quadro.



du willst ei nDual Sockel System und eine Multi GPU, wenn nicht dann brauchst du keine 80000W und kannst unter 500W bleiben


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> du wiederholst dich im Titel


 
Der Stachel sitzt richtig tief.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Oktober 2012)

paddimetcalfe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe in meinem Rechner ein Corsair TX650 V2 verbaut. So.... Ich fande meinen PC schon immer sehr laut, bin der Sache nun auf den Grund gegangen: im Idle ist das Netzteil lauter als der Rest des Systems, bei Spielen wie BF3 oder Anno 2070 verhält es sich ähnlich.


Naja, die meisten Corsair Netzteile sind relativ laut und nicht für ein Silent System geeignet. 
Laut einem COrsair Mitarbeiter gehört ein hoher Geräuschpegel zu einem 'Performance Netzteil'. 



paddimetcalfe schrieb:


> Wenn ich von meinen beiden Gehäuselüftern (BeQuiet Silent Wings 120mm²) und dem CPU Lüfter die Kabel ziehe und über MSI Afterburner die Grafikkarten-Lüfter auf 0% schalte, ist mein PC ob im Idle oder bei BF3 gleich laut -> und damit meine ich LAUT.


Deswegen sollte man vorher nach einer EMpfehlung fragen, bevor man etwas gekauft hat 
Denn in 'Insider Kreisen' sind COrsair Netzteile für eine relativ hohe Lautstärke bekannt...
In einer PCGH Ausgabe wurde ein 550W Netzteil mit einem Sone im idle getestet. ANdere Mitbewerber haben das nicht einmal unter Voller Last geschafft...



paddimetcalfe schrieb:


> Würde nun gerne ein anderen Lüfter einbauen, denn RMA anschreiben, einschicken, neues kriegen - > wenn überhaupt; es geht ja....dauert mir zu lange


Lass es sein, wenns ein leises NT haben willst, dann kauf dir 'nen leises. Denn du weißt nie, warum der Hersteller da so eine Turbine eingebaut hat...
Denn da kann man sich fragen, ob der Hersteller einfach zu faul war, was gescheites rein zu tun (weil leiserer Lüfter würde Zeit kosten und das würde das Produkt unnötig verzögern, sagt der Corsair Mitarbeiter, auf den ich verlinkt hab) oder ob er einfach nötig wäre...


paddimetcalfe schrieb:


> Verwende den Rechner hauptsächlich zum rendern in 3DS Max - auch da höllisch laut!


Tjo, du hast dir halt "sowas wie 'nen Porsche" gekauft, das MUSS laut sein!!!111

Nee, mal ernsthaft: Wenn ein Netzteil schon im idle sehr laut ist, wird es unter Last nicht besser. Lüfter tauschen ist falscher Weg. Ich würde dir raten, das Gerät, samt eines Ausdruckes mehrerer 'Kundenmeinungen' dahin zu schicken, wo es her kam und dich mit dem Händler rumschlagen. Und zwischenzeitlich ein neues, besseres Gerät anschaffen, dass deinen Anforderungen genügt...



paddimetcalfe schrieb:


> i52500k 4,5Ghz
> Asus GTx560 TI 900Mhz
> MSI P67A G45
> 16 GB Kingston DDR 3 1333MHz
> ...


Warum hast dir jetzt noch mal ein 650W Corsair geholt?!
Ein 400W be quiet, 450W Enermax oder Seasonic wäre hierfür wesentlich besser geeignet...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

Zum Beispiel das be quiet E9 480 Watt oder das E9 450 Watt, wenn du kein CM willst/brauchst.


----------



## ct5010 (9. Oktober 2012)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum hast dir jetzt noch mal ein 650W Corsair geholt?!


 


paddimetcalfe schrieb:


> Doch ichbrauch die650W.Mein naechsterRechnersoll eine Xeon Cpu anfeuern + eine stromhungrige Quadro.
> Eventuell lass ichzum gamen parallel noch einelaufen.
> Warteauf  Haswell  und Maxwell.


 
Auch wenn ich das für Blödsinn halte


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2012)

Was für eine Quadro will er denn da einbauen die soviel Strom zieht dass du ein 650 Watt Netzteil brauchst?
Die bis 2000€ haben so um 150-200 Watt Leistungsaufnahme. Die preislich darüber dann auch mal 225 Watt.
Das schaffst du locker mit einem Straight E9CM480.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Was für eine Quadro will er denn da einbauen die soviel Strom zieht dass du ein 650 Watt Netzteil brauchst?
> Die bis 2000€ haben so um 150-200 Watt Leistungsaufnahme. Die preislich darüber dann auch mal 225 Watt.
> Das schaffst du locker mit einem Straight E9CM480.



Ja.
Ich wollte ja auch wissen, welches ,,Monstrum''  er da einbauen wollte.


----------



## poiu (9. Oktober 2012)

das müssten ja mindestens zwei von dehnen sein 

Intel Xeon E5-2690, 8x 2.90GHz, Sockel-2011, boxed (BX80621E52690) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2012)

Und dazu dann 4 davon. 
PNY Quadro 6000 SDI In/Out, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, 2x DisplayPort, SDI (VCQ6000SDIN-PB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Oktober 2012)

:lachflash: :lachflash: :lachflash:

B2T


----------



## sanjezt (11. Oktober 2012)

Nur was zum einschmeißen: Sollte man generell keine PC Netzteile öffnen, da dort immernoch Spannungen bestehen auch bei Trennung vom Stromnetz?


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2012)

Genau. Wenn du keine Ahnung davon hast lass das Netzteil so wie es ist. Niemals öffnen.


----------



## t0m2k (1. August 2017)

Ich hab auch ein irre lautes Corsair g550m. Hab aktuell noch eine R290X (morpheus) dazu Xeon e3 1231 und die Teile inkl der Gehäuselüfter sind echt leise. Gehäuse ist ein Define S. Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen dass der Lüfter vom Netzteil ein irren Lärm von sich gibt. Welches Netzteil würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen? Denke die CPU etc behalte ich noch 1-2 Jahre, vllt kommt eine GTX 1070 richtung Dezember.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Hängt vom Budget ab. Was willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## CastorTolagi (1. August 2017)

Das G550M ist doch von CoolerMaster...
Und wenn das irre laut ist, würde ich es reklamieren.
Dafür gibts doch Garantie.


----------



## t0m2k (1. August 2017)

puh, unter 100 wollte ich bleiben.

Korrekt. Ist ein CoolerMaster. Hab ich gekauft Mitte 2015


----------



## CastorTolagi (1. August 2017)

Innerhalb von 2 Jahren über den Händler gehen.
Ansonsten direkt über CoolerMaster abwickeln.
Garantie bei der GM-Serie ist 5Jahre.


----------



## t0m2k (1. August 2017)

Ich sehe grade, hab es gekauft im Oktober 2015. Kann bei mindfactory Austausch/Reperatur oder Zeitwertgutschrift (26€) machen  Wird bei Austausch/Reperatur wirklich repariert oder bekommt man ein neues ? Wobei ich mittlerweile denke, das war von Anfang an relativ laut.


----------



## CastorTolagi (1. August 2017)

> Wird bei Austausch/Reperatur wirklich repariert oder bekommt man ein neues ?


Wenn die MF auch der gleichen Meinung ist wie du, nämlich dass das NT irre laut ist und vermutlich etwas mit dem Lüfter nicht i.O. ist, dann tauschen die das i.d.R. sofort aus und wickeln die Reklamation dann intern über den Distri bzw. Hersteller ab.

Einfach mal anschreiben und einsenden.
Dann siehst du schon was die dazu sagen.


----------



## t0m2k (1. August 2017)

Problem ist, ich sende das Netzteil ein, hab kein PC mehr. Habe kein Ersatz Netzteil mehr im Keller liegen


----------



## CastorTolagi (1. August 2017)

Und?
Ist der PC bei dir überlebensnotwendig.
Wenn nicht - dann ist er halt mal eine Woche aus.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

t0m2k schrieb:


> Problem ist, ich sende das Netzteil ein, hab kein PC mehr. Habe kein Ersatz Netzteil mehr im Keller liegen



Kauf dir ein neues Netzteil, schick das defekte ein. Wenn du es wieder bekommst, verkaufst du es.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2017)

t0m2k schrieb:


> Problem ist, ich sende das Netzteil ein, hab kein PC mehr. Habe kein Ersatz Netzteil mehr im Keller liegen



Niemanden aus dem Bekannten oder Freundeskreis, der dir solange ein NT leihen kann?


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Oder Netzteil kaufen, nutzen und innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurück schicken.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder Netzteil kaufen, nutzen und innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurück schicken.



Oder sich mit Freunden verabreden und was unternehmen, bis das neue NT da ist.


----------

